# awsome find



## acura27 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well petco just opened this week a new store here in arkansas ! went in yesterday and oh my did i score!!!! this is what i got will have pic as soon as i get a new cam



large mushroom rock with 16 bulleye shrroms 3 green ricordia and 3 orange one rock bout 8 inches bout 3 lbs 
$ 24.00

small 3 " clown trigger $19.95

green zoa rock 70 + large polyps $20.00 bout 6 inches 

2 black false perc clowns $25 for both 


thats all they had that was worth anything got them before they even put them in to tanks and they are doing great usually dont buy from petco !!! SORRY FOR ALL THE MISPELLED WORDS IM EXCITED LOL


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice ...those are goos prices


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome! I am gonna look at those pics because they sound super cool


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations! You took them to the cleaners. If they keep that up, they won't be doing saltwater long.


----------



## ctreefguy (Oct 28, 2009)

good for you,great deal


----------

